# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Google's Satellites Could Soon See Your Face From Space

## DamianTV

http://science.slashdot.org/story/14...ace-from-space




> Two months ago, after much lobbying by the biggest satellite company in North America, DigitalGlobe, the US government relaxed restrictions to allow for commercially available satellite imagery up to 25 cm resolutiontwice as detailed as the previous limit of 50 cm.
> The DigitalGlobe's Worldview-3, the first commercial satellite set to capture these high-res images is set to launch this Wednesday. Six months after that, private businesses, including its regular client Google, will be able to get their hands on hyper-detailed photos and videos of the globe.


Now since Google owns the entire planet with its aptly named Google Earth, they will now be allowed to literally watch everything you do, from space, in order to show you the most releveant advertisements of course.  Or just completely control every single thing you do.  Oh, and if you want to Opt Out, first, you have to sign up and agree to their insidious Terms of Service.

----------


## Zippyjuan

25 centimeters is about ten inches. Resolution means that one pixel on a photo taken by the satellite would cover an object that size at its viewing distance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_imagery so it could "see" something as small as ten inches by ten inches but no more detail than that.  They could find a human head at that resolution but could not identify it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 25 centimeters is about ten inches. Resolution means that one pixel on a photo taken by the satellite would cover an object that size at its viewing distance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_imagery so it could "see" something as small as ten inches by ten inches but no more detail than that.  They could find a human head at that resolution but could not identify it.


Exactly.  Also, this isn't being produced or watched in real time.  It takes considerable time to map an area from space.

-t

----------


## Ronin Truth

Sounds like starting to wear hats with big brims might just become a new security fashion statement.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> 25 centimeters is about ten inches. Resolution means that one pixel on a photo taken by the satellite would cover an object that size at its viewing distance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_imagery so it could "see" something as small as ten inches by ten inches but no more detail than that.  They could find a human head at that resolution but could not identify it.


so what youre saying is, i need to keep my penis in the pants?

----------


## Natural Citizen

Yet we're still seeing the same old black and white picture of the moon being circulated from the 60's.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> so what youre saying is, i need to keep my penis in the pants?


Was it out?  I hadn't noticed.  Must be too small. But yes, you should keep it to yourself.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Yet we're still seeing the same old black and white picture of the moon being circulated from the 60's.


Bang on, yet when i look at the moon the moon looks differently.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Was it out?  I hadn't noticed.  Must be too small. But yes, you should keep it to yourself.


Good for a chuckle

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Bang on, yet when i look at the moon the moon looks differently.


Must have been Cosmo's moon.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Well, that thread degraded quickly...

25 cm today.

2.5 next year.

.25 ten years from now.

And in real time.

"Shut up you commie bastard! Private company! They can do whatever they want!"

----------


## Henry Rogue

Heck, I didn't know the U.S. government regulated space. Do all countries and companies in those countries submit to the will of U.S. regulation? Was my "representative" allowed to vote on the previous 50 cm resolution legislation?  The story makes me think of those photographers that flew around taking pictures of the farm and then tried to sell you a big photo to hang on the wall.

----------


## mad cow

> Well, that thread degraded quickly...
> 
> 25 cm today.
> 
> 2.5 next year.
> 
> .25 ten years from now.
> 
> And in real time.
> ...


Yeah,and every smartphone these days comes with a camera that can take pictures with better resolution than any computer monitor and a million times better than this Google satellite.

Shut up you commie bastard! Private citizen! There ought to be a law!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah,and every smartphone these days comes with a camera that can take pictures with better resolution than any computer monitor and a million times better than this Google satellite.
> 
> Shut up you commie bastard! Private citizen! There ought to be a law!


There *is* a law, it just gets paid no mind...

*The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.*

----------


## mad cow

There is also a law saying that it is legal for anybody to record somebody else from public property or from their own private property.
This is why we have you tubes of cops killing Eric Garner and Kelly Thomas and many,many more.You yourself have posted many such videos and pictures on this site.

You can long for the days before cameras existed but you can't stop technology,all you can do is use it.

The powers that be forbade non-government  helicopters such as TV stations from flying over Ferguson,Mo. tonight.Does that make you feel safer that '_Private Companies_' won't be able to see what's happening in the streets below or just happy that they aren't spying into peoples hot tubs?

----------


## DamianTV

> Well, that thread degraded quickly...
> 
> 25 cm today.
> 
> 2.5 next year.
> 
> .25 ten years from now.
> 
> And in real time.
> ...


+Rep because the real threat is not just what exists right now, but what will exist in the very near future.  And real time total surveillance is the ultimate goal.  Theyre not backing down, theyre not losing interest.  This surveillance tech that will prevent ANY revolution from EVER being possible anywhere on the planet is being shoved forward as fast as they can make it go.

---




> There is also a law saying that it is legal for anybody to record somebody else from public property or from their own private property.
> This is why we have you tubes of cops killing Eric Garner and Kelly Thomas and many,many more.You yourself have posted many such videos and pictures on this site.
> 
> You can long for the days before cameras existed but you can't stop technology,all you can do is use it.
> 
> The powers that be forbade non-government  helicopters such as TV stations from flying over Ferguson,Mo. tonight.Does that make you feel safer that '_Private Companies_' won't be able to see what's happening in the streets below or just happy that they aren't spying into peoples hot tubs?


The situation never would have started if the Cops AND Corporations hadnt abused their powers to begin with.  What kind of trust would anyone put in a Cop that pulls the trigger on a person that was behaving "compliantly" with his hands in the air and walking backward as instructed?  What kind of trust do we put in Corporations that only tell us the Cops side of the story, where the kid that got killed was going for the Cops Gun?

MSM repeats the lies, and Cops lie to cover their own asses.  People have had it with the lies.  It will be a situation just like this, or even possibly this very incident that sparks the Second Revolution of the United States of America.

----------


## mad cow

> What kind of trust would anyone put in a Cop that pulls the trigger on a person that was behaving "compliantly" with his hands in the air and walking backward as instructed?


So you want to do away with the ability to prove what happened in a case,any case,where cops and citizens interact?

Wouldn't it be nice to have video and audio proof of what exactly occurred in Ferguson,Mo. when Michael Brown  died?
Are you against cops being required to wear lapel cameras and have dashboard cameras because it might negate your fourth amendment rights?

----------


## mad cow

...

----------


## mad cow

...

----------


## Spikender

Oh well, at least we'll get some nice overhead pictures of the FEMA camps when all is said and done.

----------


## DamianTV

> So you want to do away with the ability to prove what happened in a case,any case,where cops and citizens interact?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to have video and audio proof of what exactly occurred in Ferguson,Mo. when Michael Brown  died?
> Are you against cops being required to wear lapel cameras and have dashboard cameras because it might negate your fourth amendment rights?


If people want to record themselves, fine by me.  Cops probably should be recorded as Public Servants.  Cameras and other recording $#@! goes away when they are off the clock, and I think that is both reasonable and fair.  But unlimited surveillance by private corporations who abuse privacy because they are corporate not govt gives them basically more power than govt until govt is run by the corporate.  Where do people think the NSA gets all their data from?  Corporations.  And corporations WILL abuse this power until they completely control govt.  Sure it would be nice to have a video, but a WITNESS is probably better because they can do something about a situation, maybe even prevent it, not just weep for the death of the innocent after watching a video months later.  But true, using surveillance as protection goes both ways.  When it is finally forced on people, it will be used to control people.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You can long for the days before cameras existed but you can't stop technology,all you can do is use it.


Well, there you have it, the technocracy has spoken.

Yes, use it, falls right into the pattern I've talked about for years now:

Exercising petty power over their fellow man.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh well, at least we'll get some nice overhead pictures of the FEMA camps when all is said and done.


Some nice, real time, HD ones.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> +Rep because the real threat is not just what exists right now, but what will exist in the very near future.  *And real time total surveillance is the ultimate goal.*  Theyre not backing down, theyre not losing interest.  This surveillance tech that will prevent ANY revolution from EVER being possible anywhere on the planet is being shoved forward as fast as they can make it go.


As obvious as which direction the sun rises each morning.

----------


## CPUd

> This surveillance tech that will prevent ANY revolution from EVER being possible anywhere on the planet is being shoved forward as fast as they can make it go.


There will never be such a technology, for the same reasons there will never be a 100% secure system.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Well, that thread degraded quickly...
> 
> 25 cm today.
> 
> 2.5 next year.
> 
> .25 ten years from now.
> 
> And in real time.
> ...


Actually...

ever seen a mirage from hot air rising from pavement.  Thermal layers in the atmosphere give space telescopes pointed down a case of glaucoma on steroids and there is a limit to what adaptive lenses can do.   There are also very hard limits on comms bandwidth from orbit.

why do you think we have U2's and SR71's and drones filling this role.  Why do we have tethered balloons keeping track of (spy on) the goings on below them.  But you get close to the ground and you can't see as far.

There are real, hard limits to what you can see from space.

-t

----------

